

An Illustrated Book of Bad Arguments - burgundy
http://bookofbadarguments.com

======
draugadrotten
Pretty illustrations, but the pages are too wide even in fullscreen mode on
Firefox 22.0 on 1920x1080. There are ugly scrollbars.

